# help, questions about tests!!



## ataraxia (Jun 23, 2003)

next week i am having a biopsy done to check for celiac sprue, and at the same time the doctor says they're going to do a colonoscopy. the doctor says this is perfectly safe to do both at the same time. however i am worried about cramping afterwards. will it be doubled? the prep that i'm supposed to do is take 5 oz magnesium citrate in the morning and evening for two days, and 2 dulcolax tablets in the morning and evening for 2 days. any advice on this particular prep, when to take it, what to eat, what to expect, etc? what i'm most worried about is cramping afterwards, but i guess it can't be any worse than an attack. but if it's that bad i don't know what i'll do. also, can i eat after the procedure?i would appreciate answers, stories or any advice to calm my fears, thanks so much!


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi, I had a colonoscopy done for the first timeabout three weeks ago. My doctor did three biopsysduring the procedure to check for various things.I did not have any cramping afterwards at all. The following day I had gas pain and cramps,similar to period cramps or IBS. I took Gasextablets and they seemed to help. The next dayI didn't have any gas, cramping etc. Because ofthe biopsy I had some bleeding, but that wasseveral days after the procedure and it wasjust a small amount. I did a different prep thanyou, I had to drink the gallon of Go-Lytey stuffand just had liquids the day prior to the test.I had surgery last Tuesday to have a polyp removed and I had to drink the Citrate Magnesiumprep, a 10 oz bottle. I didn't have crampingwith either prep, other than the taste of the stuff it wasn't bad. I would advise you to eatlight, drink plenty of liquids and start thepreps early so you can sleep at night withoutrunning to the bathroom. I'm sure everythingwill go fine. I expected the colonoscopy andthe biop, and the surgery to all be terribleand it was all a breeze. I was worried fornothing because I didn't experience any painwhatsoever. Good luck, you will do fine, don'tworry!


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks







how soon after the procedure can i eat without pain?


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

After the procedure you will be sleepy and probably go home and sleep for a few hours. Onceyou wake up you can eat right away, there wasn't any waiting period. I would say to just stay away from gassy foods or fried foods for a dayor two, but that's about it. My stomach feltfine afterwards and I was hungry, so I ate. Ididn't have any problems, you won't either.


----------

